# Kamilla + New Engine + 350 BT Conversion (Final map page 6)



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kamilla is my gay red roadster who I adore....

It all started out with a little misfire I slaved away changed the coil pack harness (twice), plugs, coil packs etc etc ...

Nope it was still there but not affecting performance at all liquid figures were great.

So..

Went down to The TT Shop and whilst they were doing a few other things I casually mentioned doing a compression test which they did and hey presto I had only 50% compression on cyl 2 compared to the others [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Spoke to the mechanics who were 99% sure it would be a head/valve problem so thought ok fair enough head is coming off and went to chat with Vince about my options.

He dropped into the conversation rather sneakily that they had a brand new engine on a stand at the back of their stores, always being a nosey mofo I thought lets have a look can't hurt can it. What a mistake, love at first sight....














































I went home the voices started and after my mate "frase" said "look you don't need a new engine" I replied "but its so pwetty" and the deal was done.

Next I get an email of the owner telling me that if I was thinking about doing it now would be a great time to do a BT because it would be a lot easier etc etc etc...

I was in hook line and sinker (or sucker) :lol: :lol:

My engine knew she was toast and promptly ran like a dog for the next week until I dropped her off.

Pictures that follow are pretty obvious so just have a look if you want or don't..

If you have any questions feel free to PM me 

The whole engine swap, BT and Was bits was done in 2 weeks, I was kept up to date nearly everyday and couldn't ask for more.

I'm back Saturday 22nd to have the nut and bolt check plus the competition oil in. (whatever that means)

My thanks go to the whole TT Shop team they were great and Vince in particular for answering so many dumbass emails, questions and taking these photographs. 

I also blame Vince and Dave in equal measure for this happening in the first place 

Got some lovely thingamajigs from Was as well but that will wait for another day when I have some more time.

I would post links to the BT conversion but their website is being updated at the moment so I will when it's back online.

*The TT Shop 350 BT Details Below.*

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/performance. ... uct=100010

Vince/Dave @ The TT Shop Telephone - 01234 853225
























































































































































































































































































Told you I like pictures... sorry


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm the jealous one now - looking good James!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good mate, sounds like they saw you coming a mile off!! :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

looks gay :lol:

i would get that charger pipe powder coated black


----------



## quattrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

wow


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovely James  Well done you did the right thing :lol:

Looks ace and goes some way in making your cabriolet less gay


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> looks gay :lol:
> 
> i would get that charger pipe powder coated black


Funny you say that because it's being done soon it's the only thing that couldn't be done in the timescale we set because when you start shipping bits out you can't trust the little buggers to do things on time.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Not exactly stage 1 anymore is it  Great bit of work


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTsline02 said:


> I'm the jealous one now - looking good James!


Don't think so Matt I know your bay back to front, one day I will be close. 

Old coil pack cover is bugging me so that will be next lol :wink: :roll:


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks quality mate 8)


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

A nice car in the background!!! I m not saying anything.......nice pipe work again!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> A nice car in the background!!! I m not saying anything.......nice pipe work again!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Yours will get there bud soon


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > A nice car in the background!!! I m not saying anything.......nice pipe work again!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Still not started....


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

jamman said:


> coil pack cover is bugging me so that will be next lol :wink: :roll:


Yeah, I got a new one from stealers - worth changing


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice, Munty. Now all you need is some 'CF' and you'll be done! :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTsline02 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > coil pack cover is bugging me so that will be next lol :wink: :roll:
> ...


See Matt you lead I follow (copy) :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Very nice, Munty. Now all you need is some 'CF' and you'll be done! :roll:


My liquid gauge has a CF face and even that bugs the hell out of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looks nice, defo the right choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> i would get that charger pipe powder coated black


i would 100% disagree with that  the few powder coated charge pipes that i have seen inc R80RTT beautiful red QS have ALL had heat damage/bubbling close to the turbo and it sticks out like a sore thumb :x if it was me it would have to be chrome plated and any brackets black powder coated

Now if you are not like me and could not care less fine, but i can tell my m8 little shag is like a new mother brooding over his little baby...and may i doff my hat to you young sir for siring such a fine specimen from your loins [smiley=book2.gif] and it makes me even more [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] that i will not see it at the RR day

I will say it now....the number of truly stunning mk1 cars that are on this forum is unreal and yours little shag is a country mile ahead now... get it on the show n shine circuit next year ffs 8) 8) 8) 8) and that applies to to other top cars that should be giving us seasoned winners something to think about


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Coming from you Syd that means a lot thank you...

I will give some thought to your charge pipe idea


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, Munty. Now all you need is some 'CF' and you'll be done! :roll:
> ...


You're going to hate my centre tunnel :lol: But you will be mad if you don't like it, it is looking f8cking awesome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow that is quite some story and what an amazing result... by far one of my favourite roadsters


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TTsline02 said:


> I'm the jealous one now - looking good James!


And counting


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ll be on that this week... Thanks syd noted...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments gents


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks great, congratulations, very good job. Imho the best solution.

Cheers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks great James , I did read on my care of your big turbo PDF that the oil needs changing at 5000 miles after the conversion. How many miles have you done ? I have only done 400 miles in mine since I had it done.

Totally agree about the TT shop. They were great to deal with and very professional.

The best thing about them is that they sold me what I wanted and didnt oversell which they could have done.

Enjoy it !

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Looks great James , I did read on my care of your big turbo PDF that the oil needs changing at 5000 miles after the conversion. How many miles have you done ? I have only done 400 miles in mine since I had it done.
> 
> Totally agree about the TT shop. They were great to deal with and very professional.
> 
> ...


Hi Neil I think they might have done the nut and bolt check on yours already mate because they had it longer and Ash was running it in for you. Give Vince a bell.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Good job mate


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looks awesome mate congrats!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I am loving this and the finish of everything looks superb! 8)

I hope you are not the jealous type and get upset by everyone lusting over your Kamilla :lol:

Leave the charge pipe alone, looks perfect as it is and whoever fabricated it has some serious skills! 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers John but there's a lot better than mine about for people to lust after.....

I went to meet the young lad that fabricates the TIP plus charge pipe and passed
on my praise, I think he mentioned trying it in aluminium next.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jamman said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Just cover it up with a CF engine cover


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

jamman said:


> Cheers John but there's a lot better than mine about for people to lust after.....
> 
> I went to meet the young lad that fabricates the TIP plus charge pipe and passed
> on my praise, I think he mentioned trying it in aluminium next.


I know what you are saying, Matt and Erol's spring to mind but with your engine bay a place for everything and everything in it's place and most of it there to serve a purpose not just for the looks, that's what does it for me.

I'm suprised you said "young lad" his welding looks better than most of the people i've known doing it for years! 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

les said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > TTsline02 said:
> ...


I gave and I mean gave my forge cover away to "skitty" didn't like it at all I'm sad and even if it was covered up I would still know it's there.

Roll on Saturday Les :wink:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow this looks fantastic...very tempting!!! why not red hoses?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

What sort of power are you hoping for on the rollers?

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

So does this mean u can reset ur odometer to 0? 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.607742,-6.307974


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT-Rossco said:


> Wow this looks fantastic...very tempting!!! why not red hoses?


Because they go pink matey


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> What sort of power are you hoping for on the rollers?
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


In all honesty I find the rollers a total waste of time what is it for bragging rights little
else buddy but it will be a laugh especially Friday so try and make it.

Figures I got no idea all I know is my car now drives like I have always wanted it to I'm so happy.

What cars owned by Frase Caney, Lego, Stevie, Vspurs etc etc must be like I can't imagine.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

On the subject of hoses. 
Is a standard silicon hose up to the job for the turbo outlet? 
the standard OEM one and the Forge replacement are hi temp 
heavy duty hoses.

Agree with you about the red hoses BTW they will be boggin' after about 4 months

PS Did You fit an FMIC at the same time or did you already have one?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My hoses were changed because the turbo is in a different place on top so
i dont really know mate im sure someone will though.

Had a H&G FMIC fitted a while ago.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice mate, looks amazing 8)

I thought you'd have been going for a 180 Conversion since you're always so jealous of mine :lol: :-*


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep I saw that it was a top mount turbo. it was just a thought as that hose sees some high temps as its straight out of the turbo. and the Forge one is high temperature resistant flourosilicone compound and nomex reinforced.

Out of intrerst what inlet temps are you seeing with the FMIC


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> Is a standard silicon hose up to the job for the turbo outlet?


Yes it is. The temps coming from the compressor on a turbo are not that high. It is just Forge marketing bull making you think you are buying something special.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> Yep I saw that it was a top mount turbo. it was just a thought as that hose sees some high temps as its straight out of the turbo. and the Forge one is high temperature resistant flourosilicone compound and nomex reinforced.
> 
> Out of intrerst what inlet temps are you seeing with the FMIC


I have the same fmic I was getting anything from 25-45c on the liquid
Now I have bills spacer inlet gasket the highest I have seen while driving is 36c

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Adam I'm getting around the same on the Forge FMIC, it seems to sit around the 30 deg mark till you get up around 70 then drops to the mid 20s, Could you PM me the info on Bills spacer it sounds like it may help a bit


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

@Frase, Well I for one fell for it


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> @Frase, Well I for one fell for it


 I bought some heat reflectant material as it is used on spacecraft 'apparently'


----------



## candyman13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks great I'm jealous!


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Diveratt said:


> On the subject of hoses.
> Is a standard silicon hose up to the job for the turbo outlet?
> the standard OEM one and the Forge replacement are hi temp
> heavy duty hoses.
> ...


I think the main thing is that the std pipes have a bend and "flow" the gases and on jamman's it's really only a joining piece cos the bend is in the fabricated pipe. I suppose in reality there is only a few mm of silicon pipe on the internals..

Graham


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

great thread mate, I must admit when I was in the TT shop the other week getting some work done I had a good look round yours and Dave told me all about what they were doing to it................. Its a shame you have to change the wheels though, do you have a pic of the car with the new rims on?? Keen to know what it goes like once all the checks are done. I can see me getting mine done soon enough...................


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats! That was one fast BT build  I think that new engine was a smart move, especially if you are keeping the car for a long time (I bet you will now as it flies :lol: :lol: ).


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mriley60 said:


> Its a shame you have to change the wheels though,


Don't mention my wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nate42 said:


> Congrats! That was one fast BT build  I think that new engine was a smart move, especially if you are keeping the car for a long time (I bet you will now as it flies :lol: :lol: ).


I have every intention of being buried in her :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> mriley60 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame you have to change the wheels though,
> ...


I may have missed this point (again), but why did you have to change the wheels?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brendanb86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > mriley60 said:
> ...


Don't mention my wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It was the wheels or the Porsche 993 TT brakes (Was) I choose the brakes and I made the right choice stunning oh and RED. :lol: :lol:

Details below.
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/performance. ... uct=600255


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

sorry dude, wont mention them again


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Whats up with your wheels James  
Cant go wrong with a set of lightweight Oz rims


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Whats up with your wheels James
> Cant go wrong with a set of lightweight Oz rims


You won't pull any birds with them on, but you can impress them with how well you go around corners :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking awesome mate! congrats! Im thinking a bank robbery could be needed for me togo for that sort of kit


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up with your wheels James
> ...


I thought he was married lol. I didnt realise the car was a pulling accessory :lol:

Fanny magnet - not with Oz rims mate, I heard the chicks only go for LM's


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Whats up with your wheels James
> Cant go wrong with a set of lightweight Oz rims


Stop it............

Good "winter wheels" and I had forgottem just how good the Goodyear Eagle F1 tyre is.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I thought he was married lol. I didnt realise the car was a pulling accessory :lol:


No "he" isn't but he "is" most definitely in love :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was married lol. I didnt realise the car was a pulling accessory :lol:
> ...


awwwww thats lovely


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Superb job mate, that smile when you get behind the wheel must be even bigger now! Even though it cost a small fortune, we all know the next mod is just around the corner. What's next on the agenda? 8)

Aaron


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Not exactly stage 1 anymore is it  Great bit of work


Nice new banner James


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Looks very nice, but isn't rather a lot to spend to hold your end up at the RR day? :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

what clutch did you use , sure you can't run that amount of power on oem one ?

And where is the picture of you oz wheels ?

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kanikuman said:


> Superb job mate, that smile when you get behind the wheel must be even bigger now! Even though it cost a small fortune, we all know the next mod is just around the corner. What's next on the agenda? 8)
> 
> Aaron


Hi Aaron, I also had my ARBs, exhaust and Porsche brakes done so trust me I'm having a little siesta modwise but then again I've got to choose some new wheels after winter so maybe some suspension mods :wink: :lol:


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

u made the right choice with the brakes james..... coz i get a nice set of WHEELS


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

baz_s said:


> u made the right choice with the brakes james..... coz i get a nice set of WHEELS


It would have been a close call if I hadn't spent nearly £400 on new discs trust me....

You will live the wheels a bargain :wink:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

kazinak said:


> what clutch did you use , sure you can't run that amount of power on oem one ?
> 
> And where is the picture of you oz wheels ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


OEM clutch can take at least 400nm. [email protected] = 365hp. You can use stock clutch but then you might have to limit the torgue in the middle range.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Your spot on Nate but since Kaz never thinks he's wrong I didn't bother replying :lol:

I had a new clutch fitted very recently and will run that for the time being.

Your project is shaping into something a bit special by the looks of it :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you any new pictures from this mornings Map? .


----------



## B5byt (Sep 9, 2009)

That looks lovely ! :mrgreen:

Did you happen to see my beaten up TT there (front bumper smashed and now missing an engine?)

More pics !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> Have you any new pictures from this mornings Map? .


365...:.three six fecking five Rich

Sooooooo happy how it drives, logging went great no issues no nothing very happy SO HAPPY

It's been said a thousand times but the drive home was just pure adernalized fun I loved it roof down heater on and lets say enjoying the revs.

What Frases, Richs,Vspurs, Caney etc etc cars must be like I shudder to
think.

If there's a snapshot in time when I'm happy with the engine it's now.

Once i have my new wheels, source a rear spoiler and maybe suspension I will be contented.

But for now I'm smiling like a lad after his first bonk

I must be happy because I just spent £150 on Christmas decorations and didn't moan :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

haha great to hear fella 



> I must be happy because I just spent £150 on Christmas decorations and didn't moan


Why didn't you just spray up so of the parts you had left over to make the decorations? Spray up the old TIP red, spray the spark plugs gold, the old filter silver and can take prime position on the top of the tree.

My missus, she is going to get one hell of a christmas. I have already turned the crankshaft, pistons and head into a make-up dresser. :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> What Frases, Richs,Vspurs, Caney etc etc cars must be like I shudder to think


 crap compared to yours little shag  why you all ask :? Because yours is a

Ragtop and that makes you the coolest BT muntpig on the forum 8) 8) 8)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

James

If my car is not ready for Friday I will be turning up in a Ragtop so you are not the only gay in the village.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> James
> 
> If my car is not ready for Friday I will be turning up in a Ragtop so you are not the only gay in the village.


Fingers and toes crossed your makes it matey


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> > What Frases, Richs,Vspurs, Caney etc etc cars must be like I shudder to think
> 
> 
> crap compared to yours little shag  why you all ask :? Because yours is a
> ...


Thanks Syd pity your not there next week would be a laugh good luck
with the operation :wink:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > But for now I'm smiling like a lad after his first bonk


            

and the rag top quote ... pmsl

good to see your up and running! what clutch you go for ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Who did the mapping? i am guessing the tt shop using Revo?

Was it inc in the price? The reason i ask is i wondered why you and Frase havent used Wak for it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Who did the mapping? i am guessing the tt shop using Revo?
> 
> Was it inc in the price? The reason i ask is i wondered why you and Frase havent used Wak for it.


Hi Ian,

Yes mate it's a Revo map from The TT Shop and it better be included in the price :lol:

Wak is great but in my eyes so are The TT Shop :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Great news James so what does 365 BHP in a TT feel like?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> Was it inc in the price? The reason i ask is i wondered why you and Frase havent used Wak for it.


Nothing is standard on my car so it is a little more complex than just tweaking elements based on standard components. A car that potentially has 550-600bhp is not safe to map on a road, you could not get through the rev range that easily (which you need to do when mapping) it could see you at very dangerous speeds on public roads. My car also needs to be mapped with Meth Injection.

A base map that suits close to my requirements will be added and then live mapped on the rollers which will analys things more closely than doing a run and then looking at the data afterwards. If something was amiss it is best that it was noticed sooner than later.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Fair point to both answers, cheers


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> > What Frases, Richs,Vspurs, Caney etc etc cars must be like I shudder to think
> 
> 
> crap compared to yours little shag  why you all ask :? Because yours is a
> ...


There aren't many BT roadsters. CliveD was the first that I know of and actually, until know, the only other one to mine!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

How did you verify the 365bhp James ? Have I missed you rolling road it ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok dumb Q whats bt?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> ok dumb Q whats bt?


bt- British telecom :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

There aren't many BT roadsters. CliveD was the first that I know of and actually, until know, the only other one to mine

no kaz i mean as in Bt roadster as above


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

BT= Big turbo


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> BT= Big turbo


thank you adam  top nana gold star and big burger for you next sat m8.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> How did you verify the 365bhp James ? Have I missed you rolling road it ?


Vince and Dean logged it for about an hour mate using vagcom on the laptop then I used my
Liquid gauge on the way home.

You were thinking about getting a Liquid Neil get one they are great fun and was the reason I killed
my first clutch a few months ago :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Going to get one fitted when I go back for my nut & bolt check so will have to do the bhp check. Feel like mine is either slightly hesitating in second so will get the mapping checked when I am there or maybe its just wheelspin


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Think the liquid just calculates the approx bhp from the air flow, assuming your AFR. So you should get the same figure as you do logging on vagcom. No substitute for the rollers though!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

elrao said:


> Think the liquid just calculates the approx bhp from the air flow, assuming your AFR. So you should get the same figure as you do logging on vagcom. No substitute for the rollers though!!


I'm so happy with it I'm sure the rollers at the power station will take plenty off lol but to me RRs are just willy waving exercises the crutch of the matter is how it drives in the real world.

I'm sure there will be a few using their SPS boxes to tweek the settings just for the rolling road but I just don't see the point.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jamman said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Think the liquid just calculates the approx bhp from the air flow, assuming your AFR. So you should get the same figure as you do logging on vagcom. No substitute for the rollers though!!
> ...


You are right there m8, chasing numbers on the RR is a mugs game (been there and got several shirts) :roll: now all I am botherd about is how it feels on the road, don't get me wrong the RR is a great tool for tweaking and fault finding but you can get into a vicious Circle spending a fortune just to gain a few extra numbers on the RR that you can't tell is there on road driving
If i had my time over again with my QS with what I know now, stage 1 and a RR to check all is running right and that would be it  , then if I wanted more I would go down the road little shag has gone power but reliable 8) let's face it little shags girl will now obliterate 99% of mk1 cars on the roads And most of the mk2 also, so why need more.
My RS under normal condition would have had stage 2.... full performance zort.....inter cooler ect ect for a few mor BHP but cost a small fortune, naaaaa been there it's fast now and faster than I can drive it  so like little shag what ever it is I am happy with it and not in the slightest bit interested in putting it on the RR


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear Shag...

After recent comments re the blistering pipework.... I have it on the grape vine that you will be happy with the new and exclusive Intake Pipe...

Mr James has advised Badger 6 is also available soon....


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds interesting m8, look forward to seeing it 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will translate that for you Syd..

Rich is having his charge pipe sorted out and they have also fabricated a bespoke T.I.P. for him.

I will upload a pic from my phone reminds me of the Alien baby that came out of John Hurt's belly










Just thinking up another excuse to fo out for a drive..... :lol:

Got it I will go over and take Mum out for lunch :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fecking puncture oh well back to earth with a bump :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

jamman said:


>


That's quite some girth their little shag!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTsline02 said:


> That's quite some girth their little shag!


It is a big one as the actress said to the bishop over cream teas :lol:

I'm more of a metal T.I.P. man myself but I have it on good authority that Rich is into his rubber bigtime :wink:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

With all the problems and delays that generally accompany a BT Conversion, it's refreshing to see one come together so quickly & smoothly, I echo what yourself & Big Syd said - chasing numbers is something I wish I'd never caught the bug for but am past the point of no return now (o to have just a Stage 2 & Forge DV and still have £10k + in the bank!)


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Just out of interest mate, how much did you pay for the engine + fitting. I just had mine reconditioned at a shy figure of 3k.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sazismail said:


> Just out of interest mate, how much did you pay for the engine + fitting. I just had mine reconditioned at a shy figure of 3k.


PM sent mate I've also posted on your "luck" thread


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't want to put a downer on things put if you are running 365 bhp isn't that a bit too much for the standard internals?

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> Don't want to put a downer on things put if you are running 365 bhp isn't that a bit too much for the standard internals?
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


Adam I've been waiting for one of the people I "respect" slightly less on here to pipe up with that one so I am most upset it was you :wink:

I'm sure they will all have their prayer mats out waiting for the big bang... :lol: :lol:

Yes it's 15 or so higher than Dave would really like but that figure was also produced bang on the limiter @7200 and I'm not that kind of driver bouncing off the limiter all the time 7000 revs will be fine :lol:

That amount wasn't aimed for or expected it just happened I dont know whether it's the mods already on the car or what but it is what it is, they have done a lot of these and they always come out 325-350 this one has given a little more.

New Engine, Decat, Blueflame, Pflo I dunno nor do I really care I'm just H A P P Y.

Torque can be a bigger killer and that's sitting around 295/300 so everything is ok there.

I'm sure the RR will show figures a lot lower but like I've said a few times the bloody car flys, eats the tarmac and spits it out it's arse it's just what I dreamed it would be and more. 

Just need to find some pretty wheels in the spring


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol I was only wondering buddy  
Is it worth thinking about having the rods uprated at some point for peace of mind?

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> Lol I was only wondering buddy
> Is it worth thinking about having the rods uprated at some point for peace of mind?
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600


Yes it "might" be something I think about next time Im on holiday for a couple of weeks but Im quite confident in the package it's been done many times and they know what they are doing.

Sent fron my BBC Acorn Computer


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I was only wondering buddy
> ...


lol bbc acorn computer lol :-D

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just for Fraseywasy to stop him crying like a liddle baby...

My "winter wheels" not cleaned, not dressed and no caps but worth posting just to shut you up my friend


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice mate, Matt B will be pleased you have them. I guess you cannot compare how they feel compared to the LMs? Since you have a few more horses.

These are my new winter wheels in 19"






(Matt they are lightweight too)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very nice mate but stick them on your own thread you hijacking monkey :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I am refraining posting my other purchase, maybe I'll add it to my thread then :roll: :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> I guess you cannot compare how they feel compared to the LMs? Since you have a few more horses.


I had my ARBs done at the same time and thats transformed the cars handling (imho) so cant really compare like for like there not as pwettty though but maybe a perfect winter wheel for me.


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad it all went well for you buddy, look forward to seeing her in the flesh sometime soon.... Maybe next time there's cakes! :wink:

Si


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

S16LAD said:


> Glad it all went well for you buddy, look forward to seeing her in the flesh sometime soon.... Maybe next time there's cakes! :wink:
> 
> Si


Thanks mate you missed out there were 2 x Quality Street tins saturday but all the best ones had gone by the time I got near them :evil:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Purple ones usually go in a flash....! Was too busy giving mine a good prep for winter on Saturday whilst the weather wasn't bad.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking good, and pleased you've got more than the horses you were hoping for. Always a result. 

Got wheels in mind? Black CH with a red lip maybe? Might look well smart. 8)


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to put a downer on things put if you are running 365 bhp isn't that a bit too much for the standard internals?
> ...


Yours has to be the quickest most stress free BT conversion i have seen, i am really glad for you and hoping you are enjoying every minute! 8)

£150 in Christmas decorations i bet you have nearly done that in fuel now too 

In the good old days when we were friendly with APR and we used to do the stage 3 kits they had the numbers set for 380bhp and 340lbs on stock internals, to be fair to them of the 4 or 5 cars we did not one of them popped. i'd say you are going to be safe! 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I was only wondering buddy
> ...


Yes I feel the same about mine. Feels like it was made for this and because of the general build quality of the car it all feels very natural. I'm not worried one bit you just need to look under the bonnet and look at the quality of the work carried out to feel happy about it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Looking good, and pleased you've got more than the horses you were hoping for. Always a result.
> 
> Got wheels in mind? Black CH with a red lip maybe? Might look well smart. 8)


I do keep thinking about the CH but I like my wheels to stand out a little so I would prob go traditional silver :wink:



AwesomeJohn said:


> Yours has to be the quickest most stress free BT conversion i have seen, i am really glad for you and hoping you are enjoying every minute! 8)
> 
> £150 in Christmas decorations i bet you have nearly done that in fuel now too
> 
> In the good old days when we were friendly with APR and we used to do the stage 3 kits they had the numbers set for 380bhp and 340lbs on stock internals, to be fair to them of the 4 or 5 cars we did not one of them popped. i'd say you are going to be safe! 8)


Thanks John 



neilc said:


> Yes I feel the same about mine. Feels like it was made for this and because of the general build quality of the car it all feels very natural. I'm not worried one bit you just need to look under the bonnet and look at the quality of the work carried out to feel happy about it.


My thoughts exactly 

Nice end to the day managed to get my Goodyear Eagle F1 repaired for a bargain £12


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

why couldnt you use the bbs lm's?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> why couldnt you use the bbs lm's?


Feck me Adam are you trying to upset me first my internals and now my just departed fav rave wheels.

I've had the Porsche big red brake kit (see link below) fitted and the fecking things wouldn't clear them even with spacers they ended up outside the arch........... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600255

Why do you have to bring up horrible memories the only dark spot in my cars recent past and here you are reminding me of it [smiley=argue.gif] :twisted: [smiley=argue.gif] :twisted:

All joking and jesting aside the brakes look stunning and perform superbly so Im very happy :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

ooo i see 
i think i would have just put up with the tyres sticking out lol :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> ooo i see
> i think i would have just put up with the tyres sticking out lol :lol:


Trust me they stuck out way too far not a look I liked at all looked well naff way toooooo carlos fandango........


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Im sure you will find something better


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dunno how I missed this thread. Just read it all the way through. Interesting read and sounds like it's all gone well.

Look forward to seeing it at some point.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Dunno how I missed this thread. Just read it all the way through. Interesting read and sounds like it's all gone well.
> 
> Look forward to seeing it at some point.


Will see you at the R.R. on Saturday mate :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Someone else didn't look at the size chart in Anne Summers before ordering the extra large


----------

